# Evanston WY Late Season Geese



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Waterfowl hunting's been good here this year. Lots of mallards, teal and geese. 

Got a banded goose today. Banded around Randolph 6/20/2014....hatched in 2012 or earlier. Just don't get many banded birds here.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Those sure are some "skinny geese" standing in the field. Not much to eat. How do you cook those up? 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Those sure are some "skinny geese" standing in the field. Not much to eat. How do you cook those up? 8)


pan fry


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the geese! I'm looking forward to the culinary masterpieces soon to be posted in Recipes section!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice! 

What is the name of that lake on Deseret that they have banded geese on? I always forget the name of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What is the name of that lake on Deseret that they have banded geese on? I always forget the name of it.


Neponset


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> pan fry


With a flat iron skillet of course


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah. I can never remember that name for the life of me. I have a band from there that I shot down here on the front. 

Apparently a majority of the geese banded there are molt migraters up there. Not a lot of data of where the birds come from.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try some pastrami and smoke it. That's been the best I've found for goose. I'm in your boat. Generally not my favorite, but pastrami has been very well received. 

I tried Irish Goose (same as the Irish Bacon) and that was ok.


----------

